# Playlist; How do you access your recordings



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A few of my neighboors and family friends now have HR20's and R15's...
I am seeing them use things differently then I do...

One specifically, is how they go about accessing their recordings.
A few do it like I do: LIST button
Couple of them use the quick menu exclusively...

So how about you.... How do you use it?
And Why?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I use the list button. I didn't realize that there was another way to do it.:grin:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Been using the list button from day one. Too many steps from the quick menu. well one extra step.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

List Button always...It's easier this way if I have multiple episodes of the same show recorded and I don't have to see any of the Showcases listed.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I always use the list button. My wife uses the quick meno and each time I explain to her the list button is quicker. It think it shows a character flaw (in me) that I can't just let her do it the way she wants to.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

White_Horse said:


> List Button always...It's easier this way if I have multiple episodes of the same show recorded and I don't have to see any of the Showcases listed.


Ditto. I had my R15 for over year before I found out (via a post) that you could access it via the QuickMenu. Tried it once. Never used it since. "List" is even better now. Comes up in 2-3 seconds (in the new CE versions) instead of 5-7 seconds.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

List button 100% of the time.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

List button. There's just no reason to go through the Menu.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

List is the fastest!.


----------



## Stormtrader (Apr 23, 2007)

List button 100% of the time.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

List button 100% of the time.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Almost always use the list unless I am doing something alses and the quick menu is up...... It's just quicker


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Too many things to see in the Quick Menu.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Always list, easier to find what you wany quickly.


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

List 100% of time
Knew there was another way to get to them but never remember when I'm actually doing it


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> A few of my neighboors and family friends now have HR20's and R15's...
> I am seeing them use things differently then I do...
> 
> One specifically, is how they go about accessing their recordings.
> ...


I used to use the Quick Menu but stopped when DirecTV started polluting it with those Showcase listings. But, now that it appears that they don't show the Showcases in "My Playlist" from the Quick Menu (R15-300 0x1095) I may switch back (if my wife doesn't object ).

Later,
Larry.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

List button.
It just seems easier to me.
And I often flip back and forth to the To Do list.
Often, I go back to the List by using the Back button.


----------



## kylebj (Dec 2, 2006)

List button 100%.


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

If I've recorded a single episode of a program of if I'm looking for a movie then I use the quick menu. It just scrolls so quickly. I guess I keep too many programs in my playlist because if I'm looking for a particular episode of a series that seems to take a long time for me.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

I just found an interesting thing.
On the kids' R-15 there is a series not showing up when I hit List, even though there are 4 episodes recorded.
When I go through the Quick Menu they are listed.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I selected almost always List button because there was not an ALWAYS list button option.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> Ditto. I had my R15 for over year before I found out (via a post) that you could access it via the QuickMenu. Tried it once. Never used it since. "List" is even better now. Comes up in 2-3 seconds (in the new CE versions) instead of 5-7 seconds.


+1


----------

